# Bow press



## Sheri1 (Mar 10, 2021)

In your opinion is it better to build a bow press, buy a bow press, or going to an archery shop?


----------



## LRArchery (Feb 5, 2021)

Buy... saves time, money and you know things are done correctly.


----------



## t35henry (Aug 22, 2018)

Get a LCA and be done for life.👍


----------



## Planopurist (Jan 10, 2016)

Buy an LCA EZ Green from Fulcrum. Best prices anywhere, and an AT sponsor. 









EZ Green Press (Free Shipping)


Archery & Outdoor Supply. The leader in Archery Equipment & Tools.




www.fulcrumarchery.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbot (Mar 14, 2021)

That LCA press is great.


----------



## Coolarrowkev (May 24, 2020)

LCA makes a good product, if you can spend extra and get one with the motor, i would recommend it. turning the wheel manually can get annoying after a while or if you use it a lot.


----------



## ImpactDoc (Apr 2, 2021)

Reasonably priced press.... I was looking at making one but buy once cry one right


----------



## 84shovel (Feb 7, 2020)

lca.


----------



## Randy5213 (Jan 25, 2021)

Go to a ship for me


----------



## Randy5213 (Jan 25, 2021)

I have no clue what I’m doing


----------



## outdoorbum (Dec 26, 2014)

I am a DIY person to say the least but I am a firm believer in knowing your equipment. No offense but some shops are not the best nor do they help educate rather than just do. If you can afford it buy and press and you'll learn to do all your bow work and be more confident with your equipment


----------



## mscott327 (Nov 21, 2019)

When I first started, Like most, I went to a shop. Now I do all of my own work. I bought a modular press from a member on AT who makes them. (92safari) He has a DIY thread or he sells them. The thread is called "let's build a slimeline inline together" Here's the link.
Lets build a Slimline inline together.


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

Sheri1 said:


> In your opinion is it better to build a bow press, buy a bow press, or going to an archery shop?


Bow presses are subjected to a _LOT_ of stress. If the engineering is not so hot, the materials are inadequate, or the design is poor, you're in for a lot of excitement and maybe a broken bow if the press comes apart.

If you are into archery for the long haul, (I've been shooting a bow for over 60 years now), learning to setup, repair and maintain your bow(s) is essential. Make sure any press you buy can work with your bow design, or can be accessorized to work. The simplest EZ press is pretty affordable, very easy to use, and stands up well to regular use.

You'll save so much money NOT going to the shop, you'll be able to buy more bows


----------



## 92safari (Jun 20, 2008)

Agree... Be sure the press is capable of pressing all the bows you'll be putting in it safely...Once you get past parallel, or preloaded safety is crucial... especially in a straight fingered press..


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

92safari said:


> Agree... Be sure the press is capable of pressing all the bows you'll be putting in it safely...Once you get past parallel, or preloaded safety is crucial... especially in a straight fingered press..


Are you still building/selling presses or on hiatus for now?


----------



## 92safari (Jun 20, 2008)

Mr. October said:


> Are you still building/selling presses or on hiatus for now?


Oh


Mr. October said:


> Are you still building/selling presses or on hiatus for now?


Oh sure... I build everyday day of the week.... I'm just not paying $200 per month for a classified add on here... A 700% increase over night is a bit excessive... lol
I get all my requests through email until i get a site up and working... [email protected] 
Seems if youre adding content theyd appreciate that just a little... lol


----------



## rossN (May 5, 2021)

Buy one


----------



## Jjank589 (Jun 6, 2018)

TMan51 said:


> Bow presses are subjected to a _LOT_ of stress. If the engineering is not so hot, the materials are inadequate, or the design is poor, you're in for a lot of excitement and maybe a broken bow if the press comes apart.
> 
> If you are into archery for the long haul, (I've been shooting a bow for over 60 years now), learning to setup, repair and maintain your bow(s) is essential. Make sure any press you buy can work with your bow design, or can be accessorized to work. The simplest EZ press is pretty affordable, very easy to use, and stands up well to regular use.
> 
> You'll save so much money NOT going to the shop, you'll be able to buy more bows


Couldn’t agree more, I set up my own basement shop last year with a last chance ez green press and could not be happier. Definitely saves time and money plus it’s nice knowing you’re doing the correct work on your bow. With the help of Archery talk and YouTube I have a learned everything I’ve needed up until this point. Nock on archery has some great set up videos for severing techniques. Good luck.


----------



## Vabowhunt33 (Dec 29, 2020)

I built one like a ez press now it has been passed on as I bought a ez green


----------



## raisins (Jan 21, 2016)

I used a portable Bowmaster for a while. So slow and sketchy. Tried to build a pipe/pipe clamp press following successful builds. Had the press bind first time using it. I wouldn't try to build one unless I could weld or was going to go ham with a floor jack/drill/fittings to mimic a LCA EZ Green. I then bought a LCA EZ Green (from Fulcrum) and feel like I should have done so years ago.


----------



## Vabowhunt33 (Dec 29, 2020)

I ordered mine from podium archer they have them in stock everywhere else drop shipped and was 4 weeks out


----------



## Kernal1984 (Aug 2, 2020)

I think I just made my last trip to a shop Friday, took forever and still waked out with my bow out of tune. It’s hit and miss on wether a good tech is there or not and I don’t have the time to drive almost an hour one way multiple times to get something right.

On that note I thought about building my own but by the time I gathered the components to build something like an ez press but more stout I would have more invested in it than just buying something that 99% of people that buy one are very happy with.

Short answer is I’m buying an ez green when possible.


----------



## Planopurist (Jan 10, 2016)

Kernal1984 said:


> Short answer is I’m buying an ez green when possible.


Fulcrum has the best deal. 









EZ Green Press (Free Shipping)


Archery & Outdoor Supply. The leader in Archery Equipment & Tools.




www.fulcrumarchery.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vabowhunt33 (Dec 29, 2020)

Planopurist said:


> Fulcrum has the best deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But they also drop ship which takes forever


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Built or bought, having your own press sure beats relying on a shop and their schedule.
If you have the equipment and capabilities to build one.. that's absolutely the best option. You can custom build it to suit your needs and build it better and stronger for a fraction of the price. 
I wanted a press.. but with the features I wanted, a comparable lca press was over a grand and still not exactly what i wanted. I added the feathers I wanted and some the lca DIDN'T have. My investment was less than 1/2 the price of the cheapest lca press with extras the deluxe press didn't have. In fact I was able to buy a AD draw board and still was cheaper than the basic ezgreen.
As for the added features... not 2, but 3 axis adjustments, a wall mount (only allows 2 axis adjustments), a truck receiver hitch mount and one of my favorite features.. the hedog fingers which allow me to press my bows with the cam protector attached (typically the cam protector must be removed before pressing)





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vabowhunt33 (Dec 29, 2020)

leoncrandall74 said:


> Built or bought, having your own press sure beats relying on a shop and their schedule.
> If you have the equipment and capabilities to build one.. that's absolutely the best option. You can custom build it to suit your needs and build it better and stronger for a fraction of the price.
> I wanted a press.. but with the features I wanted, a comparable lca press was over a grand and still not exactly what i wanted. I added the feathers I wanted and some the lca DIDN'T have. My investment was less than 1/2 the price of the cheapest lca press with extras the deluxe press didn't have. In fact I was able to buy a AD draw board and still was cheaper than the basic ezgreen.
> As for the added features... not 2, but 3 axis adjustments, a wall mount (only allows 2 axis adjustments), a truck receiver hitch mount and one of my favorite features.. the hedog fingers which allow me to press my bows with the cam protector attached (typically the cam protector must be removed before pressing)
> ...


That is nice


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Vabowhunt33 said:


> That is nice


Thank you! Its without a doubt, the best archery investment I've ever made

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Planopurist (Jan 10, 2016)

Vabowhunt33 said:


> But they also drop ship which takes forever


I have no idea on the lead time. I got mine 3-4 years ago from them. It was easily less than a week then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntnfish5 (May 5, 2018)

Buy a bow press.


----------

